# Cubing Classic 2016 (Melbourne) at Arnold Classic Australia



## TimMc (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi all,

Arnold Classic Australia have kindly offered to host us in the Plenary Foyer at the Melbourne Exhibition and Convention Centre.

*Cubing Classic 2016*

*Date:* 19th and 20th of March 2016 (Saturday and Sunday)

*Time:* 10am to 5pm

*Events:* 2-7, OH, BF, Pyra, Skewb

*Registration:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au/CubingClassic2016/

Online payment is required for registration to be processed.

There's a maximum limit of 100 competitors. Registration will close on the 13th of March or when the limit is reached.

Competitors will get a wristband and have access to the expo.

Spectators can enter the Plenary Foyer for free and watch the competition. Please note that space will be limited, so do not leave your bags and puzzles unattended.

Happy cubing,
Tim.


----------



## Dene (Feb 21, 2016)

Yay great to have this one announced finally. And yay prepayment!


----------



## ottozing (Feb 21, 2016)

Tentative Sq1 <3 Ur da best


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 21, 2016)

Looking forward to this SOOOOOO much.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 21, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> Looking forward to this SOOOOOO much.



Just a friendly reminder that registration won't be approved if payment hasn't been made through PayPal. 

Tim.


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 21, 2016)

woohoo registered!
Time to finish ZBLL and practice 3x3 and 4x4 now


----------



## RhysC (Feb 21, 2016)

Yee mega plz? Official average would be nice


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2016)

Will the schedule have typical first rounds Saturday finals Sunday? Would only be able to come Sunday


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2016)

Tim Major said:


> Will the schedule have typical first rounds Saturday finals Sunday? Would only be able to come Sunday



Yea I don't plan on doing anything unusual for this one.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2016)

Dene said:


> Yea I don't plan on doing anything unusual for this one.



Alright, well I'll see if I'll get the Saturday off, but I'll probably just come and hang out on Sunday


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2016)

Tim Major said:


> Alright, well I'll see if I'll get the Saturday off, but I'll probably just come and hang out on Sunday



Looks like we're going to be doing a demonstration on Sunday at 5 on the main stage, so maybe you could join us. We don't really know what we'll do though, this has only just been passed on to us.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm looking forward to getting a photo of Faz and Arnie.


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 26, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> I'm looking forward to getting a photo of Faz and Arnie.


wait.....is Arnie actually going?


----------



## hamfaceman (Feb 26, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> wait.....is Arnie actually going?



He'll certainly be at the bodybuilding convention, I'd imagine he'd pop in at one point or another.


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> I'm looking forward to getting a photo of Faz and Arnie.



The plan is definitely to get lotsa photos with Arnie. Me first plz


----------



## RhysC (Mar 10, 2016)

Woot schedule is up! No mega though :[



Dene said:


> The plan is definitely to get lotsa photos with Arnie. Me first plz



We need a bear hug for the camera <3


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 10, 2016)

Is that a 5x5 round I could compete in?! Aww ye


----------



## ottozing (Mar 10, 2016)

Tim Major said:


> Is that a 5x5 round I could compete in?! Aww ye



Skewb too


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 19, 2016)

Feliks 44.83 5x5 single


----------



## Berd (Mar 19, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> Feliks 44.83 5x5 single



Crazy!


----------



## Iggy (Mar 19, 2016)

David Zemdegs said:


> Feliks 44.83 5x5 single



Damn, is that his overall PB?


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 19, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Damn, is that his overall PB?



its the UWR by 0.05


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't know who looks after the cubecomps website but its near impossible to enter data this morning. The site is very very slow almost unresponsive.


----------

